# Spalletti:"Il Milan ha cercato di limitarci più che vincere..."



## admin (12 Marzo 2022)

Luciano Spalletti in conferenza lancia una frecciata al Milan:"Il Milan ci ha tolto certezze? La partita di domenica scorsa l'ho rivista più volte, ci trovo che il Milan lotterà per lo Scudetto fino in fondo è venuto a giocarsi la partita cercando di limitare il Napoli più che venire a vincere la partita".

"Il Milan non ci ha tolto nessuna sicurezza. Specialmente all'inizio abbiamo fatto bene, poi siamo stati condizionati dal gol, la reazione non è stata di quelle massime che potevamo avere. Il Verona è una squadra allenata molto bene, ha grande qualità nel gioco e nel portare palla, attaccano bene la profondità, dobbiamo dimostrare che possiamo batterci anche con le armi che non abbiamo dentro le nostre caratteristiche".


----------



## Mika (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Luciano Spalletti in conferenza lancia una frecciata al Milan:"Il Milan ci ha tolto certezze? La partita di domenica scorsa l'ho rivista più volte, ci trovo che il Milan lotterà per lo Scudetto fino in fondo è venuto a giocarsi la partita cercando di limitare il Napoli più che venire a vincere la partita".
> 
> "Il Milan non ci ha tolto nessuna sicurezza. Specialmente all'inizio abbiamo fatto bene, poi siamo stati condizionati dal gol, la reazione non è stata di quelle massime che potevamo avere. Il Verona è una squadra allenata molto bene, ha grande qualità nel gioco e nel portare palla, attaccano bene la profondità, dobbiamo dimostrare che possiamo batterci anche con le armi che non abbiamo dentro le nostre caratteristiche".


Avete perso, prendi in saccoccia e zitto. Peccato per il 0-2 bruciato da Saele altrimenti aveva pure lo svantaggio negli sconti diretti.


----------



## Milanoide (12 Marzo 2022)

Per me Spalletti ha pure una parte di ragione nella sua analisi.
E Pioli in questo ha fatto un altro gradino verso l'alto


----------



## Cataldinho (12 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Avete perso, prendi in saccoccia e zitto. Peccato per il 0-2 bruciato da Saele altrimenti aveva pure lo svantaggio negli sconti diretti.


E ricordando il furto dell'andata, deve ringraziare di avere già 2 punti di troppo.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Luciano Spalletti in conferenza lancia una frecciata al Milan:"Il Milan ci ha tolto certezze? La partita di domenica scorsa l'ho rivista più volte, ci trovo che il Milan lotterà per lo Scudetto fino in fondo è venuto a giocarsi la partita cercando di limitare il Napoli più che venire a vincere la partita".
> 
> "Il Milan non ci ha tolto nessuna sicurezza. Specialmente all'inizio abbiamo fatto bene, poi siamo stati condizionati dal gol, la reazione non è stata di quelle massime che potevamo avere. Il Verona è una squadra allenata molto bene, ha grande qualità nel gioco e nel portare palla, attaccano bene la profondità, dobbiamo dimostrare che possiamo batterci anche con le armi che non abbiamo dentro le nostre caratteristiche".


L'atalanta gioca da anni uomo su uomo e mai ho sentito analisi del genere da parte di spalletti quando ci perdeva contro.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Luciano Spalletti in conferenza lancia una frecciata al Milan:"Il Milan ci ha tolto certezze? La partita di domenica scorsa l'ho rivista più volte, ci trovo che il Milan lotterà per lo Scudetto fino in fondo è venuto a giocarsi la partita cercando di limitare il Napoli più che venire a vincere la partita".
> 
> "Il Milan non ci ha tolto nessuna sicurezza. Specialmente all'inizio abbiamo fatto bene, poi siamo stati condizionati dal gol, la reazione non è stata di quelle massime che potevamo avere. Il Verona è una squadra allenata molto bene, ha grande qualità nel gioco e nel portare palla, attaccano bene la profondità, dobbiamo dimostrare che possiamo batterci anche con le armi che non abbiamo dentro le nostre caratteristiche".


E quindi? Che discorsi sono? Una squadra deve leggere anche i punti forti degli avversari e saperli neutralizzarli non è mica qualcosa di male. Se andiamo a vedere abbiamo vinto molto di Juventus che prima va a neutralizzare i punti forti e poi in qualche maniera un gol lo fa.

Altri 10. 1- 0 andrebbero bene.


----------



## smallball (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Luciano Spalletti in conferenza lancia una frecciata al Milan:"Il Milan ci ha tolto certezze? La partita di domenica scorsa l'ho rivista più volte, ci trovo che il Milan lotterà per lo Scudetto fino in fondo è venuto a giocarsi la partita cercando di limitare il Napoli più che venire a vincere la partita".
> 
> "Il Milan non ci ha tolto nessuna sicurezza. Specialmente all'inizio abbiamo fatto bene, poi siamo stati condizionati dal gol, la reazione non è stata di quelle massime che potevamo avere. Il Verona è una squadra allenata molto bene, ha grande qualità nel gioco e nel portare palla, attaccano bene la profondità, dobbiamo dimostrare che possiamo batterci anche con le armi che non abbiamo dentro le nostre caratteristiche".


Spiaze


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'atalanta gioca da anni uomo su uomo e mai ho sentito analisi del genere da parte di spalletti quando ci perdeva contro.


Il Milan non esiste.

Quando Spalletti ha perso contro altre big ,non sentivo sti commenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Luciano Spalletti in conferenza lancia una frecciata al Milan:"Il Milan ci ha tolto certezze? La partita di domenica scorsa l'ho rivista più volte, ci trovo che il Milan lotterà per lo Scudetto fino in fondo è venuto a giocarsi la partita cercando di limitare il Napoli più che venire a vincere la partita".
> 
> "Il Milan non ci ha tolto nessuna sicurezza. Specialmente all'inizio abbiamo fatto bene, poi siamo stati condizionati dal gol, la reazione non è stata di quelle massime che potevamo avere. Il Verona è una squadra allenata molto bene, ha grande qualità nel gioco e nel portare palla, attaccano bene la profondità, dobbiamo dimostrare che possiamo batterci anche con le armi che non abbiamo dentro le nostre caratteristiche".


Lucià guarda che è un complimento a Pioli d staff, te l hanno insaccata per bene la partita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'atalanta gioca da anni uomo su uomo e mai ho sentito analisi del genere da parte di spalletti quando ci perdeva contro.


Ma infatti è un analisi strana


----------



## sacchino (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Luciano Spalletti in conferenza lancia una frecciata al Milan:"Il Milan ci ha tolto certezze? La partita di domenica scorsa l'ho rivista più volte, ci trovo che il Milan lotterà per lo Scudetto fino in fondo è venuto a giocarsi la partita cercando di limitare il Napoli più che venire a vincere la partita".
> 
> "Il Milan non ci ha tolto nessuna sicurezza. Specialmente all'inizio abbiamo fatto bene, poi siamo stati condizionati dal gol, la reazione non è stata di quelle massime che potevamo avere. Il Verona è una squadra allenata molto bene, ha grande qualità nel gioco e nel portare palla, attaccano bene la profondità, dobbiamo dimostrare che possiamo batterci anche con le armi che non abbiamo dentro le nostre caratteristiche".


Quanto rosica questo.


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Luciano Spalletti in conferenza lancia una frecciata al Milan:"Il Milan ci ha tolto certezze? La partita di domenica scorsa l'ho rivista più volte, ci trovo che il Milan lotterà per lo Scudetto fino in fondo è venuto a giocarsi la partita cercando di limitare il Napoli più che venire a vincere la partita".
> 
> "Il Milan non ci ha tolto nessuna sicurezza. Specialmente all'inizio abbiamo fatto bene, poi siamo stati condizionati dal gol, la reazione non è stata di quelle massime che potevamo avere. Il Verona è una squadra allenata molto bene, ha grande qualità nel gioco e nel portare palla, attaccano bene la profondità, dobbiamo dimostrare che possiamo batterci anche con le armi che non abbiamo dentro le nostre caratteristiche".


Praticamente abbiamo visto il Milan contro Osimhen, il Napoli è stato nullo.


----------



## Kayl (12 Marzo 2022)

Sono partiti bene e poi il gol li ha condizionati? Hanno smesso di essere dominanti dopo 10 minuti, il gol è arrivato al 50simo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (12 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'atalanta gioca da anni uomo su uomo e mai ho sentito analisi del genere da parte di spalletti quando ci perdeva contro.


Bravo Diavolo.

Spalletti non si aspettava questa mossa tattica e non ha preso bene il fatto di essere cosi surclassato dal punto di vista tattico. Dopo 20 minuti di pressing naploteano è stato un dominio totale del Milan sopratutto a centrocampo con "un individuale" di Sandrino che ha mangiato letteralmente Zielinski( che ci ha fatto sempre male nel passato). Un Bennacer mostruoso che dettava i ritmi e un Kessie in netta ripresa nel secondo tempo.

Mi sa che Luciano non ha preso bene questa lezione di calcio. Un po di carbine vegetaale è consigliato per gonfiore, digestione e mal di pancia.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Luciano Spalletti in conferenza lancia una frecciata al Milan:"Il Milan ci ha tolto certezze? La partita di domenica scorsa l'ho rivista più volte, ci trovo che il Milan lotterà per lo Scudetto fino in fondo è venuto a giocarsi la partita cercando di limitare il Napoli più che venire a vincere la partita".
> 
> "Il Milan non ci ha tolto nessuna sicurezza. Specialmente all'inizio abbiamo fatto bene, poi siamo stati condizionati dal gol, la reazione non è stata di quelle massime che potevamo avere. Il Verona è una squadra allenata molto bene, ha grande qualità nel gioco e nel portare palla, attaccano bene la profondità, dobbiamo dimostrare che possiamo batterci anche con le armi che non abbiamo dentro le nostre caratteristiche".



All’andata ha vinto grazie all’arbitro ma non lo dice.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Luciano Spalletti in conferenza lancia una frecciata al Milan:"Il Milan ci ha tolto certezze? La partita di domenica scorsa l'ho rivista più volte, ci trovo che il Milan lotterà per lo Scudetto fino in fondo è venuto a giocarsi la partita cercando di limitare il Napoli più che venire a vincere la partita".
> 
> "Il Milan non ci ha tolto nessuna sicurezza. Specialmente all'inizio abbiamo fatto bene, poi siamo stati condizionati dal gol, la reazione non è stata di quelle massime che potevamo avere. Il Verona è una squadra allenata molto bene, ha grande qualità nel gioco e nel portare palla, attaccano bene la profondità, dobbiamo dimostrare che possiamo batterci anche con le armi che non abbiamo dentro le nostre caratteristiche".



Bene così, per restare nel filone del Milan che non esiste, mancava solo lui. È bello vedere come gli brucia. E brucia a tutti nel calcio italiano perché pensavano che non c' eravamo più. È suonata la campanella e la ricreazione è finita.


----------

